# Romeo



## Phruizler (Jun 3, 2011)

I hadn't started a profile here, and I wish it weren't under these unfortunate circumstances that I did, but I wanted to remember our little Betta somehow. 



















He had gotten sick with what might have been the beginnings of some sort of fungus or maybe fin rot. We weren't sure, but we quickly transferred him to a clean tank with some betta medicine. He was looking better by the next day already, and we left hopeful for our day. Unfortunately, something went wrong with the water heater in this alternate tank while we were out, and the water got too hot and killed him :-(. He was only a year old, and I'm sure he would have gotten better. I just wish we had checked that it was all working before we left -- the water temperature was fine in the morning! 

Sorry, Romeo. I miss your little leaps to catch food already. I hope your short life was a good one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry about Romeo. He was very pretty.


----------

